# Last winter Pics



## Kingwinter (Jan 26, 2008)

Here are some pics I took last winter that I finally got around to loading.
(I blocked out the company Image and some other stuff cause I dont know if they want their name and accounts on plowsite.)


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

nice pics. what engine does the truck have? always glad to see a boss hanging off the front of a truck 
(sorry tom )
post more if you have them


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

nice pics, I can't wait until winter


----------



## ABES (Jun 10, 2007)

06HD BOSS;562058 said:


> nice pics. what engine does the truck have? always glad to see a boss hanging off the front of a truck
> (sorry tom )
> post more if you have them


I plow with Kingwinter the truck has the 6.4 powerstroke. Ive plowed with it about twice and it plows preety good.


----------



## Kingwinter (Jan 26, 2008)

thats all I got....... when it snows, its balls out and taking pictures is always the last thing on my mind. lol.

The truck pushes snow really good, I love plowing with it but all the issues it has arnt cool. In my opinion, I truck with 5k on it shouldn't be in the shop every month.
The boss has been pretty dependable, except for the lift cylinder. The piston popped out and wedged itself at an angle so my plow was stuck down and I was stranded at 3 am about 20-30 miles away from the shop and the rest of our fleet.


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice pics...i really like the ford set-up! Is that your truck?


----------

